# 1/200 scale USS Arizona



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

Went to the hobby store today and saw the Trumpeter 1/200 scale USS Arizona. The ship would be around 36 inches long. I really wanted to get it, but it was 240 dollars.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Go for it. I felt the same way about the Soar Art 1/35 Dora and figured that the kids inheritance will just have to be a bit smaller. Besides I've seen several reviews and it looks to be a real nice kit. If it's anything like Trumpeters other kits it will be well worth the cost. Keep us posted.

Just remember "You can't take it with you when you go"!

Dave


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I saw this kit at iHobby, and it is really impressive.

However, there is simply not much available in 1/200 and so I much rather would have preferred for them to do a really nice one in 1/350.


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

I preordered the USS Arizona BB-39 1941 and it came in a few weeks ago, but I let my local hobby store (Cool Trains - Toys and Hobbies, here in good old Salunga Pa.) and let them display it. As a result they sold two more.
I just opened it up this evening and all I can say is ..WOW. It's a beauty. 
The lower hull is molded in Hull Red already, and it's massive. I also ordered the 1/72 Scale German Railway Gun " Dora" and again, what a beauty.
The size of these kits will keep me busy well into 2011 - well worth the cost - hey, Christmas is just around the corner.:thumbsup:


----------

